# Our rotation



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

What sort of rotation do you think we will see the coming season?

Draw up what you think the rotation will be. Here is mine

Yao/Mutombo
Scola/Hayes
Wells
McGrady/Head
Francis/James


Both James & Francis are both known as shoot first PGs which I am worried about but I think they will control those egos.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Where did Battier go? 

I think it's time for Mutombo to rest in peace and time for Butler. If it doesn't work out we can play some Hayes there.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I think Battier will be traded.

I considered who I thought would be traded.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

Surely if Battier was traded you'd have something to show for him? ie another starter SF, or an excellent backup C + SF..

I also think Mutombo will retire. I still think you need another big guy (or do you still have Jake?)

And the backcourt situation needs cleaning up - this is probably where your new bigman and backup 3 come from (or in a Battier/Alston package, your _starting _SF)


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Let's not trade Battier.....
Lineup
PG: Francis, James, Brooks
SG: McGrady, Wells, Head
SF: Battier, Snyder
PF: Scola, Hayes
C: Yao, Mutumbo

Eight-Man Rotation
PG: Francis, James
SG: McGrady, Wells, Francis
SF: Battier, McGrady, Wells
PF: Scola, Hayes, Battier
C: Yao

Personally, unless Bonzi Wells really shows up this season, I'd give Snyder the nod off the bench.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Battier should be a keeper. Head and snyder might have to go.


----------



## Yao Man.. (Jul 19, 2007)

jworth said:


> Let's not trade Battier.....
> Lineup
> PG: Francis, James, Brooks
> SG: McGrady, Wells, Head
> ...


totally agreed with this line up...accept i think mutombo will still be getting the bulk of the back up mins over butler as most people on this board thinks mutombo is done for.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

What about Sheed for two years?

Rockets Trade:
Sura, Rafer, Head, JLIII

Pistons Trade:
Sheed

We clear out some of the players on our roster. Sheed could also backup Yao at center if need be.

This would solidfy our 15 man roster. Players in *BOLD* are second and third options at that position.:cheers: 

Starting Lineup:

C - Yao\*Sheed*\Butler
PF - Sheed\Scola\Hayes\Reed\*Novak*
SF - Battier\Wells\Snyder\Novak\Harris
SG - McGrady\*James*\*Francis*
PG - Francis\James\Brooks


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

jdiggidy said:


> What about Sheed for two years?
> 
> Rockets Trade:
> Sura, Rafer, Head, JLIII
> ...


The Pistons wouldn't do that when the only other bigs they have are Nazr Mohammed, Amir Johnson, Antonio McDyess, and Jason Maxiell. Chris Webber and Dale Davis are as good as gone, and that cast of post players is nothing spectacular. Don't expect Detroit to unload its best big man for more guards when it is already loaded in the backcourt.


----------



## thekiller777 (Sep 9, 2005)

You would be begging for a disaster if you add Rasheed Wallace to this team. We already have 2 headcases in Wells and Francis. Add Wallace and we can throw the entire concept of team chemistry out the window. I would much rather do Alston and Head for Udonis Haslem. Miami desperately needs a PG after losing out on the Mo Williams and Steve Francis, and they also need to replace Kapono's outside shooting. This would be a win-win for both teams. This also provides Scola some time to learn the NBA as he backs up Haslem. Our starting PF would be Haslem, backed up by Scola. Yao starts at C obviously, and he'll be backed up primarily by Mutombo. Butler can then pick up any remaining minutes between PF and C. Basically, a collection of bigs that consists of Haslem, Scola, Yao, Mutombo, and Butler would be ideal.


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

hroz said:


> I think Battier will be traded.
> 
> I considered who I thought would be traded.


Battier is more important to this team that ever. With headcases like Francis and Mike James coming in you need a locker room guy to keep everybody in line. Yao and TMac are too passive to do that, Battier commands respect because of the way he plays and is great glue guy. Not to mention he is probably the only player in the league that averages .8 turnovers in 36 mins a game, he just doesn't hurt a team whether he's on the floor or not he's always effective. It would be suicide to trade Battier now.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

thekiller777 said:


> You would be begging for a disaster if you add Rasheed Wallace to this team. We already have 2 headcases in Wells and Francis. Add Wallace and we can throw the entire concept of team chemistry out the window. I would much rather do Alston and Head for Udonis Haslem. Miami desperately needs a PG after losing out on the Mo Williams and Steve Francis, and they also need to replace Kapono's outside shooting. This would be a win-win for both teams. This also provides Scola some time to learn the NBA as he backs up Haslem. Our starting PF would be Haslem, backed up by Scola. Yao starts at C obviously, and he'll be backed up primarily by Mutombo. Butler can then pick up any remaining minutes between PF and C. Basically, a collection of bigs that consists of Haslem, Scola, Yao, Mutombo, and Butler would be ideal.



How is it a win for both teams? The Heat would have noone at PF! Well, Wayne Simien, and Antoine Walker, who'll mostly be playing the 3 this year if they don't get Pietrus or whoever...

IF _that_ trade was ever to happen, you'd at least have to include Hayes..


----------



## thekiller777 (Sep 9, 2005)

Miami is so desperate for PG help that they are dangling Haslem for that Juan Carlos Navarro guy from the Wizards who has not played a single NBA game. If we put that offer together and presented it to Miami, I'm pretty sure they would take it. And actually, I do like your point about Hayes getting shipped. I would rather ship Hayes and Alston to Miami than Head and Alston. If we keep Head instead, I have no problem with that. If we keep Head and then trade him, he would fetch the Rockets more in trade value. Come to think of it, Alston and Hayes for Haslem sounds pretty darn good.


----------



## Yao Man.. (Jul 19, 2007)

thekiller777 said:


> Miami is so desperate for PG help that they are dangling Haslem for that Juan Carlos Navarro guy from the Wizards who has not played a single NBA game. If we put that offer together and presented it to Miami, I'm pretty sure they would take it. And actually, I do like your point about Hayes getting shipped. I would rather ship Hayes and Alston to Miami than Head and Alston. If we keep Head instead, I have no problem with that. If we keep Head and then trade him, he would fetch the Rockets more in trade value. Come to think of it, Alston and Hayes for Haslem sounds pretty darn good.


You gotta understand, as rockets fans we see more value in Hayes then any other team. I dont see Hayes being traded anywhere. GET RID OF HEAD!


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

So far there is rumors of Chuck going to New Jersey, Denver, Miami and Indiana.

The only one that had a decent rep as an insider talked about the new Jersey possibility.

I will keep yall informed 

I promise not to forget yall if he leaves.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> So far there is rumors of Chuck going to New Jersey, Denver, Miami and Indiana.
> 
> The only one that had a decent rep as an insider talked about the new Jersey possibility.
> 
> ...


I honestly can't think of what New Jersey or Denver has to offer. I don't think New Jersey will trade their only big in Mikki Moore. Denver also has no bigs that would interest me... unless they are willing to give up Camby.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

bronx43 said:


> I honestly can't think of what New Jersey or Denver has to offer. I don't think New Jersey will trade their only big in Mikki Moore. *Denver also has no bigs that would interest me... unless they are willing to give up Camby*.


LOL Kenyon? Nene?

They seem abit high priced though........Including Camby........

I want to know how we are with the salary cap.
I have a problem with us trading young players for older ones.
ie Camby Mobley etc.
I want this to last for 3 years atleast. Mutombo, Francis, Bonzi, James & Alston are probably at the Rockets for one year. 
So that basis still has to be there for a championship. I mean we cant be adding 5 players every offseason and have them in the rotation.
Or we will be one hit wonders at al if at all.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

bronx43 said:


> I honestly can't think of what New Jersey or Denver has to offer. I don't think New Jersey will trade their only big in Mikki Moore. Denver also has no bigs that would interest me... unless they are willing to give up Camby.


It probably won't be for players, maybe draft picks...I don't want to trade Chuck. :|


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> So far there is rumors of Chuck going to New Jersey, Denver, Miami and Indiana.
> 
> The only one that had a decent rep as an insider talked about the new Jersey possibility.
> 
> ...


Have a link? I haven't seen anything about Chuck to NJ in any recent articles. I think we are going after a combo guard now.



bronx43 said:


> *I honestly can't think of what New Jersey or Denver has to offer. I don't think New Jersey will trade their only big in Mikki Moore.* Denver also has no bigs that would interest me... unless they are willing to give up Camby.


Mikki signed with the Kings, the Nets signed Magloire.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

ZÆ said:


> Have a link? I haven't seen anything about Chuck to NJ in any recent articles. I think we are going after a combo guard now.


No I just read it in threads on Clutchfans.net There is one that is titled "rafer admits he's a goner" that mentions the rumors about chuck and also a "rotation" thread and there is a "Do we have the money to sign Chuck" thread. Those are the ones where the potential "rumors" came from.

Like I said the only one who has given us news there before it was reported was the guy who mentioned New Jersey. the threads are looooooooong and I don't remember exactly what page of them that they were posted on. But you can take everything with a grain of salt, because morey is as tight lipped as a virgin on her wedding night. 

His comment about Francis being a longshot when the guy had pretty much gotten down to choosing between us and the Clippers was classic. I love surprises as long they keep my boys where I want them.


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

If we somehow keep all the current players, we will have lots of flexibility in the back court.

*Yao/Butler*/Mutombo
*Scola/Hayes*/Harris
*T-Mac/Battier*/Novak
*MJ/Wells/Head
Francis/Alston/Brooks*

or

*Yao/Butler*/Mutombo
*Scola/Hayes*/Harris
*Battier/Wells*/Novak
*T-Mac/MJ/Head
Francis/Alston/Brooks*


IR=
Mutombo
Harris
Novak


----------



## zxuan (Apr 1, 2007)

Battier can't be traded.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

yaontmac said:


> If we somehow keep all the current players, we will have lots of flexibility in the back court.
> 
> *Yao/Butler*/Mutombo
> *Scola/Hayes*/Harris
> ...


i like the second line up but with the two modifications. first, the rockets should try to trade alston and head for a legit back up 2. Second, there is no way in hell that dikembe should be put on the IR so that brooks can get a few garbage minutes backing up francis, alston, mj, and head unless he gets injured. if a healthy deke gets put in the IR so that brooks can be a 3rd string point guard, i might have to reevaluate my desire to be a rockets fan.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> i like the second line up but with the two modifications. first, the rockets should try to trade alston and head for a legit back up 2. Second, there is no way in hell that dikembe should be put on the IR so that brooks can get a few garbage minutes backing up francis, alston, mj, and head unless he gets injured. if a healthy deke gets put in the IR so that brooks can be a 3rd string point guard, i might have to reevaluate my desire to be a rockets fan.


Mutombo should just be ahead of Butler in the depth chart.


----------



## bearcat83 (Apr 26, 2007)

What are the changes that the Nets could trade Antoine Wright for Houston's John Lucas III? On paper it actually makes a lot of sense. The Rockets currently have no less than 5 PG's on the roster (James, Alston, Brooks, Francis, and Lucas). Lucas is probably on the bottom of the list, but has proven to be a quality point guard and would be a great fit coming off the bench to spell Kidd, and likely less turnover prone than Marcus Williams. Wright could be a good defender for Houston, and is from the area (he went to Texas A&M)


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

bearcat83 said:


> What are the changes that the Nets could trade Antoine Wright for Houston's John Lucas III? On paper it actually makes a lot of sense. The Rockets currently have no less than 5 PG's on the roster (James, Alston, Brooks, Francis, and Lucas). Lucas is probably on the bottom of the list, but has proven to be a quality point guard and would be a great fit coming off the bench to spell Kidd, and likely less turnover prone than Marcus Williams. Wright could be a good defender for Houston, and is from the area (he went to Texas A&M)



Not likely. The Nets need a backup for VC. Head for Wright might intrigue the Nets, however. Don't know how interested the Rox would be in that.


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

I think its time Rox get more younger players involved and that means seeing Brooks and Butler play more. They are the future of this team and have a bigger stake in the future. I think JVG had to emphasize veteran leadership when Yao and TMac were young, but now Yao and TMac are old enough, even Steve old enough, that they all provide enough veteran leadership.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Its hard to guess what our rotation will be like, because at this point no one knows, not even Adelman. It will all depend on everyone's performance in the pre-season, and who plays well with who. Last year most of us thought Bonzi, VSpan, Novak, and Snyder would be in the rotation, and look what happened.


----------

